# Which lowrance??



## Bonesonthebrain (Jan 2, 2020)

The HDS Carbon units can be found at a good price now.


----------



## GitFishin (May 10, 2019)

Mwall21 said:


> Hey guys, I have an 18ft hewes bayfisher I’m looking to upgrade the fishfinder/gps. Many people are suggesting the simrad evo3, but it is more than what i want to spend. Mainly looking at a 9inch unit. Looking at the hds live, hds carbon, and fs elite. I would like to purchase the Florida marine tracks chip and possibly a cmor maps chip in the future. The elite unfortunately only has one sd slot.
> 
> Also would like to hook up the Suzuki to the unit and get the engine data.
> 
> anyone have any insight on which unit to get? Anyone else both the FMT and cmor with the units? Any help would be appreciated.


I think Lowrance is the best value in plotter/finders. I'm no expert on them but I have some experience along these lines. 

When looking for my most recent purchase I landed on the HDS Live because I wanted the ability to connect ActiveTarget if I ever chose to and wanted a larger screen size. Lowrance was running a pretty good promotion at the time on HDS Live 12 with 3-in-1 Active Imaging transducer. I also wanted to connect my Yamaha 250. 

Now having used that setup a bit I am pretty pleased. The screen is readable in bright light but not remarkably, The nighttime palette is fantastic. Charts are crystal clear. I only run Navionics and use the extra SD slot for recording sonar. Can't comment on running two chips like FMT and CMOR. 

On the motor I learned that Yamaha is more aligned with Garmin, Mercury with Lowrance/Simrad and Suzuki with Furuno. Seems that you give up some capability if you don't pair the motor-MFD optimally but it could be ignorance on my part. I know I was expecting to see everything I ever wanted to know about my Yamaha on my HDS Live and that isn't the case. I get only very basic data. I love the clarity of the side and down scanning.


----------



## g8rfly (Oct 9, 2011)

Carbon will have better resolution than elite and processsor as well. You'll want both to run fmt. It runs fmt great. As mentioned the carbon can be found at great value under 900 with the active 3 in 1 transducer which is a pretty solid deal right now!


----------



## Mwall21 (Apr 14, 2015)

GitFishin said:


> I think Lowrance is the best value in plotter/finders. I'm no expert on them but I have some experience along these lines.
> 
> When looking for my most recent purchase I landed on the HDS Live because I wanted the ability to connect ActiveTarget if I ever chose to and wanted a larger screen size. Lowrance was running a pretty good promotion at the time on HDS Live 12 with 3-in-1 Active Imaging transducer. I also wanted to connect my Yamaha 250.
> 
> ...


thank you for the detailed response. How much did it cost for the wires/ connectors or whatever was necessary to connect your Yamaha to the chartplotter?


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

I run an HDS Live 9 and it’s been perfect. Had many Lowarance units over the years from 5”-12” and none had any issues. All served me well.


----------



## Flats Hunter (Jul 23, 2021)

Get the best one you can afford in 9"

I have the HDS Live 7 and I like it but the screen is too small for FMT IMO


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

I just got one from here for my new build- NEW Lowrance HDS9 Carbon with Active Imaging 3in1 Transducer


----------



## mattmass (May 15, 2020)

HDS Carbons are the way to go!


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

I had the HDS9 Carbon and upgraded to the HDS12 Carbon....the 9 can be had for 800-900, spring for the 12 if you can at 1200-1400.... better resolution for FMT


----------



## ReelBoi (Dec 17, 2020)

Agreed, if you are splooging for FMT, then don't cheat it with the Elite. Carbon or HDS live and get the biggest screen you can afford.


----------



## Brandon Brown (Jun 17, 2020)

SS06 said:


> I had the HDS9 Carbon and upgraded to the HDS12 Carbon....the 9 can be had for 800-900, spring for the 12 if you can at 1200-1400.... better resolution for FMT


i agree


----------



## TravHale (May 17, 2019)

I was looking at the HDS live units.. wasn't the carbon series discontinued?


----------



## GitFishin (May 10, 2019)

TravHale said:


> I was looking at the HDS live units.. wasn't the carbon series discontinued?


Yes. They're not on Lowrance's website but I still see a lot of them for sale. I guess maybe just remaining inventory. There is a big price jump from Carbon to Live.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

I got my 12inch hds @ bass pro


----------



## Flats Hunter (Jul 23, 2021)

If I understand correctly, you don't need all the bells and whistles of the Live if you are just running FMT.

I'm still trying to get a straight answer but I might ditch the Live for a larger screen. My old eyes can't handle the Live 7.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

You don't need live....the 12inch carbon has almost 2x the resolution of the 9inch


----------



## Flats Hunter (Jul 23, 2021)

SS06 said:


> You don't need live....the 12inch carbon has almost 2x the resolution of the 9inch


Cool! I only use it for FMT, Nothing else, no fishfinder, nada.


----------



## Mwall21 (Apr 14, 2015)

Seems like the 12 inch are hard to find online from what I’ve seen. eBay has some but for a hefty price


----------



## Mwall21 (Apr 14, 2015)

Mwall21 said:


> Seems like the 12 inch are hard to find online from what I’ve seen. eBay has some but for a hefty price


 How much was it if you don’t mind me asking?


----------



## TravHale (May 17, 2019)

I don’t think I want/need live either…but it might be cool to have when trout roll up in deeper pockets during the winter.


----------



## mt hwy (Mar 18, 2021)

HDS Live 9 about two years ago, around $2K with transducer from Cabela's/Bass Pro. I thought that was the minimum Lowrance machine necessary for FMT - I keep seeing people speak of the Carbon. The 9 is a lot of screen if you're not running sonar on it, too. I posted a thread a month or two ago about the current draw of the machine in the electronics section, its a lot, at least on my boat and the battery it draws off of, I think it was over 1 amp. Maybe 12 is better, if you have the room, and battery, to spare. I hooked into the NMEA network, picks up Etec engine info, all works fine.


----------



## TravHale (May 17, 2019)

mt hwy said:


> HDS Live 9 about two years ago, around $2K with transducer from Cabela's/Bass Pro. I thought that was the minimum Lowrance machine necessary for FMT - I keep seeing people speak of the Carbon. The 9 is a lot of screen if you're not running sonar on it, too. I posted a thread a month or two ago about the current draw of the machine in the electronics section, its a lot, at least on my boat and the battery it draws off of, I think it was over 1 amp. Maybe 12 is better, if you have the room, and battery, to spare. I hooked into the NMEA network, picks up Etec engine info, all works fine.


I have a 9" Garmin and it's too small IMO. I want to add a 12" for nav/sonar and use the 9" Garmin for Yamaha engine data. This is on a 21ft bay boat tho, not a skiff. I think the 12" mounted on top the console would be great, as my curent garmin is built in and too low putting strain on my neck (getting old sucks). 

Looking hard at the HDS Live 12".. I'd like to find a 12" Carbon at a discounted price, but looks like that ship has sailed.


----------



## Mwall21 (Apr 14, 2015)

TravHale said:


> I have a 9" Garmin and it's too small IMO. I want to add a 12" for nav/sonar and use the 9" Garmin for Yamaha engine data. This is on a 21ft bay boat tho, not a skiff. I think the 12" mounted on top the console would be great, as my curent garmin is built in and too low putting strain on my neck (getting old sucks).
> 
> Looking hard at the HDS Live 12".. I'd like to find a 12" Carbon at a discounted price, but looks like that ship has sailed.


yeah, I think a 12inch screen mounted on top of my console (18ft hewes) would be too large and obstruct my view when driving in the seated position. I’m sure the 12 inch would be a much better machine tho. I’ve been looking for the 12inch carbons just to see and does not seem like any are available for a good price. Just looks as if the 9 inch ones are left


----------



## Wetwork (Nov 22, 2017)

Bonesonthebrain said:


> The HDS Carbon units can be found at a good price now.


Where have you seen them? All I can find is the Live, not the Carbon.


----------



## Bonesonthebrain (Jan 2, 2020)

Wetwork said:


> Where have you seen them? All I can find is the Live, not the Carbon.


Russell Marine Products and Defender have the 9” Carbons, not sure many 12” units are around. I bought a 12” Carbon from Cabelas when they had them.


----------



## messin.with.sasquatch (Aug 10, 2021)

Mwall21 said:


> Hey guys, I have an 18ft hewes bayfisher I’m looking to upgrade the fishfinder/gps. Many people are suggesting the simrad evo3, but it is more than what i want to spend. Mainly looking at a 9inch unit. Looking at the hds live, hds carbon, and fs elite. I would like to purchase the Florida marine tracks chip and possibly a cmor maps chip in the future. The elite unfortunately only has one sd slot.
> 
> Also would like to hook up the Suzuki to the unit and get the engine data.
> 
> anyone have any insight on which unit to get? Anyone else both the FMT and cmor with the units? Any help would be appreciated.


Ive owned both simrad and lowrance. Run FMT in both of them. I am going to tell you to bite the bullet and purchase the Simrad EVO3. Ive had my simrad for over 3 months and have noticed a dramatic difference. Simrad is 100x easier to Run/Control. Processors is 10x faster. With the lowrance I had mine freeze up/ over heat so many times that I said forget it. The lowrance is now my backup just in case.


----------



## TravHale (May 17, 2019)

messin.with.sasquatch said:


> Ive owned both simrad and lowrance. Run FMT in both of them. I am going to tell you to bite the bullet and purchase the Simrad EVO3. Ive had my simrad for over 3 months and have noticed a dramatic difference. Simrad is 100x easier to Run/Control. Processors is 10x faster. With the lowrance I had mine freeze up/ over heat so many times that I said forget it. The lowrance is now my backup just in case.


What model lowrance?


----------



## Bonesonthebrain (Jan 2, 2020)

I have an HDS Carbon and a EVO 3, FMT works pretty much the same on both.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

FMT worked fine on 9 and 12 inch Carbons


----------



## Mwall21 (Apr 14, 2015)

Ended up ordering a hds 9 carbon from Russell marine. Thank you all for the input


----------



## messin.with.sasquatch (Aug 10, 2021)

TravHale said:


> What model lowrance?


Elite


----------



## Capt Obvious (3 mo ago)

I have a Lowrance Elite FS 9 on a Ram Mount. I like the Ram because it has the cable manager puck for a clean installation and I wanted to lift the unit up over the dash hump. Yes when seated I have to look around it but I imagine I would to an extent even mounted on the dash.


----------

